# Worldmark II and RCI accounts with other TS



## taterhed (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello.  Hope you guys can help a WM newbie.

I've got a new WM account on the way ( 2 weeks into the wait ugh!).

I also own Marriott legacy resale weeks.

My question(s):  


I'm pretty sure that you can have Marriott on a WM Interval International (II) account, but I believe you must initiate the account thru Worldmark.  Please confirm.
What about RCI?  Can I start on Marriott and add WM?  Do I have to start on WM and add Marriott?  Can they both be on the same account?
Also, I'm doing a trial of SFX.  Any tips?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## presley (Aug 17, 2015)

I've read so many different experiences with RCI.  I was told I had to have a dedicated RCI account for WM. Others have said that they have called numerous times until they finally got someone who could have more than WM on the RCI account. 

I never set up II for WM, but what you posted is what I have been told.

For SFX, you want to only book a week that is listed on their grid as the highest demand location and season.  If you book San Francisco to deposit in SFX, a studio will trade as a one bedroom and a one bedroom will trade as a 2 bedroom. All 52 weeks for San Fran have the highest trading power. So, you could book a lower point WM reservation, I think it is Jan and Feb and have the same trading power as if you booked summer or a holiday week.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 17, 2015)

My WM account is linked to my RCI account through a WM portal on the WM website. I really like this set up. RCI has been very good for me.

My WM account accounts are also linked to II using the II website or the RCI website. With II , I use all of my VDP weeks and my WM weeks. II hasn't been too good to me. 

About the only thing I trade anymore is WM into RCI. I wasn't very happy with a SFX trade last winter so it looks like RCI & WM is my first go to.


Bill


----------



## mash84121 (Aug 17, 2015)

It depends on what kind of Marriott account you own.  If you are a weeks owner that has not converted to DC, then you can have both the Marriott and Worldmark on the same account.  I have it set up this way.

If you own Marriott points or are an enrolled owner, your II account will be a corporate account and you can't have Worldmark under the same account.


----------



## mash84121 (Aug 17, 2015)

Sorry, I just reread your original post and saw you are a legacy weeks owner.  So yes you can have them under the same account.  I had my Marriott account first and called II to add the Worldmark.  The first person I talked to didn't know how to do it but they talked to somebody else and they were able to add the Worldmark points.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 17, 2015)

It seems like long term Worldmark owners have accounts both in RCI and/or  II with multiple ownerships in them.  It seems like new owners in the past 5 years have been told that worldmark has to be separate and it takes multiple unsuccessful calls before or if a successful set up is made.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks all.... I'll begin to fight the good fight soon and see what I can accomplish. I'll report my results. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono88 (Aug 18, 2015)

We were able to set up an II account with Worldmark and other resorts by calling the dedicated Worldmark II phone number, and giving them our Worldmark info as well as our ownership information for our other resort weeks. We paid the annual fee, and the account was set up for us in a few days (II had to verify our ownership of the various weeks). I would recommend giving them the ownership info for all the eligible weeks you may own, even if you don't intend on depositing the week, because the annual fee charged to set up the account does not limit the number of weeks nor is there an extra fee for additional weeks. If you add weeks later, there is a fee per week (unless you are renewing your II membership in the process).


----------



## Great3 (Sep 3, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Thanks all.... I'll begin to fight the good fight soon and see what I can accomplish. I'll report my results.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Do you have anything to report?  I brought WorldMark resale last year, so I am thinking to join the RCI Weeks program also.  I already joined II with my Worldmark.

According to the RCI Worldmark line, I spoke to a guy name Brian, and he said to just sign up online, and put WorldMark for the name, put Resort # 7920 under the resort id, and your owner number without the leading zeros for Unit number.

After WorldMark is setup, than call to add in the other RCI Weeks base timeshare that you own.  I haven't done it yet, I just got confirmation of my 2nd RCI Weeks based timeshare (Silver Lake Resort) transfer today.

I would really like to join both resorts/timeshares to RCI, but if they need to be two separate RCI accounts, than I only want to join RCI using my new Silver Lake Resort timeshare, because my WorldMark is already joined to II.

So, hoping you have results if you have already fought the fight?

Thanks,
Great3


----------



## taterhed (Sep 4, 2015)

Waiting on Worldmark, seems they lost me for a few weeks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xcalibur (Sep 11, 2015)

easyrider said:


> My WM account is linked to my RCI account through a WM portal on the WM website. I really like this set up. RCI has been very good for me.
> 
> My WM account accounts are also linked to II using the II website or the RCI website. With II , I use all of my VDP weeks and my WM weeks. II hasn't been too good to me.
> 
> ...


When you say 'good to me'  or not good to me.  What do you mean by that?  The ratios?  Do you get more bang for your buck with RCI on comparison to II? or is it an availability thing?  That RCI has better inventory? Or is it their online system? 

Thanks!


----------



## taterhed (Sep 13, 2015)

As a side note:  WM still hasn't given me my paperwork.  Almost a month.  Very slow.


----------



## Great3 (Sep 28, 2015)

taterhed said:


> As a side note:  WM still hasn't given me my paperwork.  Almost a month.  Very slow.



Well, I am trying to fight that fight now...  Will let you know what happened.

Although the RCI rep said to sign up using Worldmark at first via the web online initial enrollment, and than call to add my other RCI weeks based timeshare (Silver Lake Resort), I did the exact opposite.

Because my Worldmark is already enrolled in II, I decided to enrolled my Silver Lake Resort timeshare into RCI at first, and now that that got setup, I just called in today to try an add in in WorldMark RCI Resort ID # 7920, with my WorldMark account number as the Unit ID.

The RCI rep I spoke with (Diana) said she have to do the form request manually to add WorldMark since it's different than other weeks based Timeshares, she can't just do it online via her computer, and it will take 2-3 days or more to get processed manually by someone else.

I did it this way, because if both my WorldMark and Silver Lake Resort timeshare can't be on the same account, I absolutely need to have a way to trade Silver Lake Resort.  I ain't paying for 2 separate RCI accounts for WorldMark / Silver Lake Resort, because if I did, that would mean I would end up paying for 3 RCI accounts due to HGVC also.  That's too crazy to me.  It would be nice to be able to trade WorldMark thru RCI also, but I can already trade it thru II, having already paid for a membership there already as well.

All these membership fees to RCI/II is starting to add up to a pretty penny, to the point of being almost another MF due in and of itself.

Great3


----------



## Great3 (Sep 30, 2015)

*Wow... Unbelievable... it worked!!!*

Hello All,

I am happy to report that I now have both my WorldMark and Silver Lake Resort on RCI, and only paid one membership fee for the ability to trade in both timeshares with RCI.

When I go to RCI link after logged into my WorldMark account, I used to get an error, but now it works, and take me to RCI

And I can still log in manually on www.rci.com, and it shows my Silver Lake Resort timeshare there.

Although I can't believe it, after reading so many problems reported here on Tugbbs, I guess it's possible, at least for a Weeks based timeshare (for TPUs), and with a non-Travelshare Worldmark account, which means you can only enroll in RCI Weeks program from what I understand reading here.

Thanks,
Great3


----------



## ecwinch (Oct 14, 2015)

Yes, they make it a little more challenging when you want to connect your accts.  When I called into RCI to do this, I was asked if I had travelshare and it was not stated, but implied that I needed travelshare to access RCI.

Free RCI membership is a "big" benefit of Travelshare - i.e. buying the from Wyndham. So naturally they promote doing that first.


----------

